# Too Thirsty?



## superodalisque (Apr 18, 2014)

i was watching a video being shared around that is a part of a series by a relationship coach regarding all women. and it made me wonder, are BBWs encouraged to be too thirsty? are our expectations generally too low? some in the fat community pressure us to make everything about ourselves available and act as though we shouldn't ask too much and sometimes accept even less in relationships in return. can we go overboard? is that really the way to show our self esteem or be happy? 

i'm posting the short video link here called "Stop Praising Boyfriends". i agree with some of it and disagree with other parts. what do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3p2eX_tuuA


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 19, 2014)

I watched the original video and the followup video.

I really didn't think much of it. But that's because I don't adhere to traditional societal norms when it comes to relationships. It seemed awfully "The Rules" to me, and that put me on edge. But for somebody who values and wants a traditional relationship that leads directly to a monogamous marriage, it would probably make more sense.

Tracy


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Dec 21, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> are BBWs encouraged to be too thirsty? are our expectations generally too low? some in the fat community pressure us to make everything about ourselves available and act as though we shouldn't ask too much and sometimes accept even less in relationships in return. can we go overboard? is that really the way to show our self esteem or be happy?
> 
> I feel like a lot of women, not just the bbw community can have lowered expectations. There are various reasons from low self esteem, lack of confidence, the thought they will never find someone and have to settle....etc. I'm not sure if anyone is encouraged to be "too thirsty", but it all boils down to the person them self, there can be pressure from various sources, but at the end, you should do what's best for you.


----------

